

Mocko Sketchbook: Prototyping mobile apps on paper - stickac
http://mocko.us/

======
swyphcosmo
This looks pretty neat. If you want another choice with different layout
options, try Sketchy Notebook [0].

[0] [http://sketchynotebook.com/](http://sketchynotebook.com/)

